# Earthquake Insurance



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I've just purchased a property in the Castro Marim and my solicitor has just informed me 

that the insurance company will not cover me beacuse my house is too old.

Am I likely to find this with most insurers?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can have a look here for earthquake history Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal
Castro Marin a bit off main areas, think you'll need to ask around and why your solicitor didn't mention before you made purchase


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> You can have a look here for earthquake history Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal
> Castro Marin a bit off main areas, think you'll need to ask around and why your solicitor didn't mention before you made purchase


Our insurance was originally with Millennium and cover earthquake. Worthwhile asking around. Ibex also now cover earthquake insurance and we have kept all our insurance in house with them now


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. On Friday my solicitor e-mailed me to say the

insurance company had changed their mind and have decided to accept

my house as it was 're-built' 8 years ago.


----------

